# just bought at sony nex 3 need some advice/tips



## saranykm (Nov 16, 2010)

well this is my first "real" digital camera. im coming from a casio exilm point and shoot 7.1
i got the sony nex 3 with the standard 18-55mm lens, and also came with the 16mm wide angle lens (which im trying to sell) 
my question
do i really need the SDHC card or the memory stick pro-duo HG to actually unlock the full hd from the camera (720p)??
i see it as another memory card and it will do the same as the standard sd card i have right now
second, 
need some tips on how to use it. 
i have loved photography and good quality pictures. especially that i have a daughter, i want the best pics possible. i dont want to just have it on auto and go from there. 
does anybody here have experience with the nex series from sony? the reviews are great on it, and that is what got my interest in it. i was looking at the nikon d3000 and d90, but i liked the idea of a semi-dslr with changeable lenses, hence the fact i went with the nex 3....that and the price i got it for
any tips on how to take better pics would be welcomed and appreciated. 
thanks!!!​


----------



## PJL (Nov 16, 2010)

saranykm said:


> well this is my first "real" digital camera. im coming from a casio exilm point and shoot 7.1
> i got the sony nex 3 with the standard 18-55mm lens, and also came with the 16mm wide angle lens (which im trying to sell)
> my question
> do i really need the SDHC card or the memory stick pro-duo HG to actually unlock the full hd from the camera (720p)??
> i see it as another memory card and it will do the same as the standard sd card i have right now


Higher data transfer rates will be better for HD video.


> i have loved photography and good quality pictures. especially that i have a daughter, i want the best pics possible. i dont want to just have it on auto and go from there. any tips on how to take better pics would be welcomed and appreciated.
> thanks!!!


Start here:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rum-photo-gallery/123160-tutorial-thread.html

And take pictures.  Lots of them.  You have a digital camera, so it's free.  Post the ones you think are the best on here.  Get criticized.  Take more pictures.  Post them.  Get criticized again.  Wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 16, 2010)

Why don't you not sell the wide angle lens? There's only like 3 lenses available for the Nex system, so I'd take what I can get. But that's just me.


----------



## LCARSx32 (Nov 16, 2010)

Read through your user manual so you'll know where all of your settings are.  Don't worry if you don't understand what setting does what, you'll learn that through the tutorials page linked to above.

I learned by taking what I thought were "good" pictures and then posting here.  You get honest feedback from the forum (put on your thick skin, they can be blunt sometimes, lol).  The important thing is to listen to the feedback and try to incorporate that into your next set of pictures.

Try to be creative with your subjects.  If you post pictures of flowers or the can of soda sitting on your table, you may not get a lot of replies.  We see a lot of flower pictures and it gets tiring after a while, so many will hit the back button as soon as they see "another flower".  If you are going to take pictures of flowers or other cliche subjects, try to find an interesting or creative way to use them (something in the background/foreground, or something like that).


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Nov 16, 2010)

Personally I would return it and go with a true dslr, but maybe thats just me. I prefer a real viewfinder as opposed to liveview for everyshot as well as a wider selection of lenses and cheaper/more robust used lens market.
If you are going to keep it, dont sell the wide lens, you will eventually wish you hadnt.


----------



## saranykm (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks for the feedback. im pretty much going to keep the wide lens. as far as the live view vs viewfinder, there is an add on for the nex systems for an actual viewfinder, recomended per sony for the 16mm lens. i did consider a true dslr, but the price i paid for this, i doubt anybody here would pass it up. i love the features, especially the HD video. 
i took some test shots with it, ill post some on here when i get a chance.
i apprecaite it and ill be on this site all the time!!!!!


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Nov 16, 2010)

What did you pay for it? A canon xs with kit lens can be had for pretty cheap. The add on viewfinder is rubbish because what you see is not what the lens sees. So your composition is pretty much gonna be effed without using live view.


----------



## reznap (Nov 16, 2010)

You bought a pocket-sized interchangeable lens camera that takes giant un-pocketable lenses.

:er:

When looking at the D90 you should have looked no further..

I know, real helpful post on my part.  Oh well, having a crappy day and thought I'd share.


----------



## saranykm (Nov 16, 2010)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> What did you pay for it? A canon xs with kit lens can be had for pretty cheap. The add on viewfinder is rubbish because what you see is not what the lens sees. So your composition is pretty much gonna be effed without using live view.


 
regular price on the nex3 was 599 the wide angle lens-249, all plus tax of course. 
i paid 499 for the whole package, BRAND NEW from best buy


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Nov 17, 2010)

Canon Rebel XS 10.1MP Digital SLR Camera with EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens (Black):Amazon:Camera & Photo

Much better buy ( and I am sure you could get them really cheap on ebay used for like $350 )


----------



## saranykm (Nov 17, 2010)

link doesnt work. 
and honestly, what is wrong with the nex3? seems like everybody here is bais towards true DSLR's


----------



## memento (Nov 17, 2010)

saranykm said:


> seems like everybody here is bais towards true DSLR's


 

i know, right! 

*rolls eyes*

i've made some awesome pics with my _cell phone_ :gasp:

use what you got. it's a very good TOOL! :thumbup:


----------



## Patrice (Nov 17, 2010)

The op bought a mirrorless 4/3 rd camera. Not a bad choice as far as cameras go. Almost every lens made from Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Leica, will mount on it with the appropriate adaptor, so the choice of lens is not as limited as at first appears. It has a  decent sensor, as good as is found in many dSLR's. So it's not a dSLR - so what?

Saranykm: welcome to the forum, this place is not exclusively for dSLR owners. Post some images if you want, ask questions when you feel like it, participate as you wish and most important - have fun.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Dont get all defensive because noone shares your love of the nex3. The reason why I would  take a dSLR is for its versatility and the fact that you paid the same price. Before you guys piss and moan maybe atleast think rationally about it. Why would you buy an inferior camera when you can get a better one at that price? Now if you said " my nex3 was $200" well that sure as hell beats a sony powershot. Thats my opinion, you are entitled to yours as well.

Also adapting lenses works on every interchangeable lens camera so its a moot point. The nex3 fits a niche for people who need a powerful camera in the smallest size. Its not junk or anything, just will not replace a dSLR in its current form. Also, I can take good pics with a cellphone camera also, but if I paid $500 for a cellphone camera so that I could get into photography, I would hope someone would talk some sense into me. So thats actually a more extreme example of what I am trying to illustrate to you, thanks for the example.


----------



## saranykm (Nov 18, 2010)

no, im not getting pissy at all. this is my first good camera, so im just asking questions. im coming from a casio exilm point and shoot deal to this
i appreciate all the comments given, but would like more info behind the comments. 
i thought about DSLr, but when i saw the nex3 i loved it. i havent had a chance to go out and get some pics yet, but i will this weekend and post them on on this thread and see what you guys think.
i am in no means of an awesome photographer, but ill try my best. im still learning this thing and havent had time to mess around with it because of my series 7 test, which was over this monday!!!
i was able to sneak one in tho
this is my 2.5 year old. i think she looks creepy in this pic


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Read a book called "understanding exposure", that will help you no matter what camera you are using. Also read the user manual and if small enough, keep it with you when out shooting.


----------



## saranykm (Nov 18, 2010)

will do. thanks!


----------

